#  Alternativmedizin >   Organ- und Symptomsprache - die Sprache der Seele >

## selfheal

Hallo zusammen, 
Starbug hat mich gebeten, doch einen Beitrag zu verfassen über dieses Thema - voila :-) 
Die Organ- und Symptomsprache verwende ich zur Aufdeckung der psychischen Ursachen einer Krankheit. 
Ich gehe (wie viele andere auch) davon aus, dass jede Krankheit auch (und vor allem) eine psychische Ursache hat! Es gibt diesbezüglich keine Statistiken und auch keine Beweise  aber die Nichtbeweisbarkeit beweist nicht die Nichtexistenz ;-) Natürlich gibt es scheinbar auch körperliche Ursachen (Viren, genetische Defekte usw.), aber ich gehe davon aus, dass alles seine Ursache im feinstofflichen Bereich hat  wie auch immer. Das wäre aber auch ein anderes Thema :-) 
Ich kam darauf, weil ich mir vor Jahren schon Fragen stellte wie diese: Warum werden nicht ALLE Mitarbeiter einer Firma krank, wenn die Hälfte wegen Erkältung zu Hause bleiben muss? Warum bekommt ein Mann, 66 Jahre, Raucher, einen Herzinfarkt während sein Bruder, 78 Jahre, Raucher keinerlei Beschwerden hat? Wieso werden "gesund Lebende" krank und "krank lebende" nicht? Wieso hat die Pest damals nicht alle Menschen ausgerottet, wieso blieb ein Teil verschont? Und noch viel mehr  
Der Grund dafür liegt (nicht nur) meiner Meinung nach in der Person selbst begründet. Die innere Einstellung, die Gedanken, die man hat zum Leben, zu Krankheiten hat, tragen maßgeblich zur Erkrankung bei. Die meisten Menschen verknüpfen beispielsweise alt werden automatisch mit krank werden. Wenn man so darauf fixiert ist, im Alter krank zu werden (Angst davor hat), kann man sicher sein, dass dies auch eintritt!
Wenn die halbe Firma erkältet ist, und man ständig davon spricht, hoffentlich nicht auch krank zu werden, kann man sicher sein, dass man auch das Bett hüten wird. Ist man dagegen davon überzeugt, dass die ganzen Viren einem nichts anhaben können, wird man höchst wahrscheinlich alleine die Stellung in der Firma halten :-) Aber auch hierüber könnte ich noch ganz viel schreiben  Heute will ich über die Organsprache schreiben: 
Also die Organsprache dient als Symbolik, um die innere Einstellung, Denkmuster, Gefühlsleben aufzudecken und den Mangel festzustellen. Die Organe stehen dabei symbolisch für, tja wie nennt man das, für die Lebensprobleme, die Hintergründe, weshalb feinstoffliches sich manifestiert hat. (Symptom kommt aus dem griechischen und bedeutet Warnung)
Ich gebe nachfolgend ein paar Beispiele, wobei ich hier im Forum schon einmal einen Beitrag gelesen habe. Der beinhaltet auch die Umgangssprache, die man durchaus wörtlich nehmen sollte, wenn man erkrankt. Auch die Formulierung der eigenen Krankheit lässt viel auf die Hintergründe schließen. So hat z.B. manch einer buchstäblich "die Nase voll", findet etwas "zum Kotzen" und klagt über Übelkeit, klagt über Knieprobleme und beschreibt Menschen, die ihn "in die Knie zwingen" wollen usw. usw. 
Weitere Beispiele: 
Der Dickdarm steht für den Stau seelischer Eindrücke. Wenn jemand unter chronischer Verstopfung leidet, ist er in der Regel unfähig, seine Vergangenheit zu verarbeiten und loszulassen. 
Der Rücken steht für den Halt und / oder die Haltung. Bandscheiben haben eine Pufferfunktion, die Belastungen abfangen. Wenn man ständig überlastet ist (keinen Halt hat), kann es vorkommen, dass der Puffer "rausspringt". 
Die Zunge ist der Bote für körperliche Bedürfnisse. Über Gelüste teilt sie mit, welche Bedürfnisse der Körper hat.
Ein unbewusstes Spielen mit der Zungenspitze an den Zähnen oder Lippen bedeutet z.B. Lust auf sexuelle Kontakte ;-) 
Ich denke, ich konnte einen kleinen (wirklich nur kleinen!) Einblick gewähren. Wer genaueres wissen will, soll mich konkret fragen! Es sollte sich auch keiner wundern, wenn ich frage, welche Körperseite betroffen ist (rechts / links  vorne oder hinten), denn auch hieraus kann man Symbolik ablesen 
Also, ich könnte hier noch sehr viel mehr schreiben, würde aber den Rahmen sprengen und wahrscheinlich auch abschrecken, wegen der Länge des Textes. Hoffentlich ist dieser nicht zu lang und es liest ihn keiner ;-) ?

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Selfheal! 
Ich finde diese Dinge auch sehr spannend und habe die Bücher von Th. Detlevsen und R.Dahlke schon lange gelesen! Viele Sachen sind nicht hängen geblieben, weil ich es ja auch so selten brauche! Doch habe ich schon einige Bestätigungen dieser Theorien bekommen! 
Natürlich sind die Bücher noch recht oberflächlich, (aber für mich als Laie, war es schon recht begreiflich geschrieben!), denn von "Seiten" hat da gar nichts dringestanden. 
Was mich immer wieder fasziniert, ... oder was mir jedenfalls an mir aufgefallen ist, daß meine gesamte rechte Seite immer mehr demoliert war, als die Linke!
Als kleines Kind hatte ich zwei Unfälle, bei denen die linke Seite was abbekam, .... danach fast nur noch rechts! Ausstrahlende Schmerzen von einem Bandscheibenvorfall ... rechts, bis hin zu Taubheit ins Bein, ... rechts, Nierencholik, ... rechts, Schleimbeutelvereiterungen im rechten Knie und letztes Jahr in der rechten Schulter, Kapaltunnel - Syndrom ... rechts, .... und so weiter!
Allerdings habe ich in den letzten Jahren schon drei mal meinen LINKEN Fuß verletzt! 
Eine Erklärung habe ich immer gar nicht in Betracht gezogen! Wenn Du hier noch erklären möchtest, ... ich wäre sehr gespannt. .... Kann es aber auch verstehen, wenn es Dir möglicherweise zuviel ist! 
Gute Nacht!

----------


## Lilly

Hallo i-punkt
Die rechte Seite verkörpert den männlichen Anteil in uns.
Bei deinen Beispiel würde ich mir die Fragen stellen (ich mach das bei mir immer schriftlich, da fällt mir mehr ein) Knie - wo bin ich nicht demütig genug meiner männlichen Seite gegenüber...Niere - steht für Partnerschaftsproblematik - wo leben ich meinen männlichen Anteil innerhalb der Partnerschaft nicht, Karpaltunnel - wo kann ich nicht richtig zupacken..Schulter - was hab ich mir aufgeladen?...
linke Fuß - wo stehe ich nicht meine Frau im Leben.... 
das ist das, was mir spontan dazu einfällt...

----------


## selfheal

Hallo i-punkt, 
eigentlich hat Lilly schon alles gesagt. Ergänzend würde ich dir empfehlen, die Fragen mit der Schreibhand und die Antworten mit der Nicht-Schreibhand zu schreiben. Ist anfangs ungewohnt, aber die Antwort kommt mehr aus die "Tiefe". 
Die rechte Seite verkörpert eben auch die Vater-Seite. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob du mit deinem Vater in "klaren Verhältnissen" lebst oder ob es etwas gibt, was zu klären wäre. Dies können Unverständnis oder auch Kindheits"verletzungen" sein. Das muss nichts dramatisches sein. Z.B. könnte es hier um Autorität und Unterordnung gehen... Heute kann es sein, dass deinen männlichen Wegbegleiter dieselben Charakterzüge aufweisen wie dein Vater? Und auch genauso "mit dir umgehen"? Deshalb würde ich die Fragen nicht unbedingt nur auf dich bezogen formulieren, wie von Lilly vorgeschlagen. 
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich will gar nichts unterstellen, es sind nur Anregungen, nachzudenken, wo der Knackpunkt liegen könnte...!!!

----------


## Nick

Warum steht die Niere für Partnerschaftsprobleme? Warum zeigt die Schulter ob man sich zu viel aufgeladen hat, und nicht zum Bsp der Magen, oder der Kopf?

----------


## selfheal

> Warum steht die Niere für Partnerschaftsprobleme? Warum zeigt die Schulter ob man sich zu viel aufgeladen hat, und nicht zum Bsp der Magen, oder der Kopf?

 Hallo Nick,
warum steht die Helligkeit für den Tag? ;-)
Scherz beiseite - die Nieren bilden ein Paar, genau wie die Lungen. Die rechte Körperseite ist dem Yang, also dem männlichen Teil zugeordnet, wozu auch der Vater gehört, die linke ist das Yin, also weiblicher Teil und Mutter. Natürlich steht auch der Kopf für "zuviel aufgeladen", das würde aber eher "Kopfzerbrechen" bereiten, also Kopfschmerzen. Das würde bedeuten, dass man Probleme nur mit dem Kopf lösen will. Die Schultern stehen nunmal für Lasten tragen, wie trägst du denn einen riesengroßen Sack - denk mal an den Weihnachtsmann... ;-)
Warum die Symbole so zugeordnet sind, kann ich dir nicht immer genau sagen, aber es hat sich eben schon oft bewahrheitet!
Der Magen steht auch für "zuviel aufgeladen" in Form von "viel zu schlucken und nicht richtig verarbeiten können". Es gibt eben mehrere Symbole für ein und dasselbe Problem, so wie es mehrere Wärmequellen gibt, um ein Zimmer zu heizen ;-)

----------


## Domino

wie verhält es sich denn dann bei Säuglingen, die schon mit Organschäden od. Körperschäden zur Welt kommen, sind das dann die Altlasten aus früheren Leben  :Huh?:

----------


## selfheal

> wie verhält es sich denn dann bei Säuglingen, die schon mit Organschäden od. Körperschäden zur Welt kommen, sind das dann die Altlasten aus früheren Leben

 Man nennt es auch Karma... ;-)

----------


## Nick

Wow war ich im letzten Leben ein guter Mensch.  :Smiley: 
Ich find das mit der Organsprache erst mal gar nicht blöde; dass man bei bestimmten Problemen oder Sorgen bestimmte Schmerzen oder körperliche Probleme bekommt, kennt ja wohl jeder. (nennt sich auf schlau auch Psychosomatik)
Deswegen find ich diese Organsprache erst mal ziemlich logisch. 
Was mich ein bisschen stört ist, dass das so *genaue* Zuordnungen gemacht werden. Rechte Seite = x, jenes Organ = y... woher will man das denn so genau wissen?
Wenn ich Bauchweh hab kann das ja zig Ursachen haben, ich bin gestresst, oder ich mach mir Sorgen um etwas, oder mir geht irgend ein Streit nach, oder ich hab was schlechtes gegessen, oder ich hab irgend ne Entzündung, oder ich hab Hunger, oder oder oder eine Kombination aus all dem. 
Kann man eben nicht so genau wissen. Wenn ich selbst darüber nachdenke weiß ich schon, ob ich die eine Ursache ausschließen kann, oder die andere besonders wahrscheinlich ist, aber so nach der Checkliste aus dem Handbuch kann ich wohl sicher keine Aussagen treffen.
Aber irgendwie macht das die Organsprache trotzdem? Das hat mir einen Touch von: "AHA!, deine rechte Niere tut weh, Vaterseite, Beziehungseite, KLAR, das liegt daran, dass du den neuen Freund deiner Mutter nicht ausstehen kannst Junge, tue was dagegen.." zu haben.  :Lips Sealed: 
Verstehst du mein Problem?
Ich denke, es reicht, wenn man sich immer wieder vor Augen führt, dass "Geist" und Körper verbunden sind, und daher die Vorgänge des einen auch Auswirkungen (positiv plus negativ) auf das andere haben, dann hat man schon viel gewonnen.

----------


## Monsti

Mich stört bei allen diesen Theorien die lautstark vertretene Ausschließlichkeit. Unsere Erkrankungen sind i.d.R. das Ergebnis von multiblen Einflüssen. Für mich ist es äußerst dünn, alle Wehwechen nur auf Psychosomatik, nur auf Umwelt, nur auf genetische Präposition, nur auf was weiß ich noch zurückzuführen. Was meine eigenen Erkrankungen betrifft, hat sicher jedes der genannten Teilaspekte einen Anteil. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Selfheal und Lilly! 
Vielen Dank erst mal für eure Ausführungen! Ich werde mal darüber nachdenken!  :s_thumbup:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Nick
Die Zuordnung der Organe zu bestimmten Dingen kommt u.a. aus der chinesischen Medizin und die ist ja über 5000 Jahre alt, also lang genug, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln. 
Wenn man sich mal die Zeit nimmt und bestimmte Erkrankungen und die Menschen dazu beobachtet, dann sieht man sehr schnell Zusammenhänge. 
Aus der Psychosomatik stammt z.b. auch die Übung des Dialogs mit dem kranken Organ.
Ich kann es nur empfehlen, hat mir schon sehr viel erspart an Untersuchungen und Medikamenten. Ist sicher nicht leicht am Anfang, aber es lohnt sich. 
@Angi
Ich finde nicht, daß es hier um Ausschließlichkeit geht. Wir Menschen bestehen nunmal aus Körper, Geist und Seele und eines bedingt das andere.
Wenn die Ursache z.b. im seelischen Bereich liegt, aber schon körperliche Symptome macht, dann ist es zwar sinnvoll, an den körperlichen Symptomen zu arbeiten und Linderung zu schaffen, aber nur auf der körperlichen Ebene das symptom zum verschwinden zu bringen, das ist sinnlos, es wird wiederkommen.
Am besten ist es immer, man kümmert sich um alle drei Komponenten, Körper, Geist und Seele.
Unsern Körper pflegen wir (oft schon viel zu viel)...aber wer pflegt schon regelmässig seine Seele und seinen Geist :Huh?:  Darauf achten wir sehr wenig und demzufolge werden wir hier auch immer kränker, weil wir uns nur auf den Körper konzentrieren....

----------


## Obelix1962

Spässle zum Thema an 
Ich glaube 
ich glaube
jaaaa ich glaube
ich hab auch ein Organ welches manchmal versucht mit mir zu reden!  :WC:  
Spässle aus. 
SORRY aber das war aber meine 100ste  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Hi Lilly,   

> Wir Menschen bestehen nunmal aus Körper, Geist und Seele und eines bedingt das andere.

 Das ist schon richtig, bestreitet ja auch niemand. Es ist auch richtig, dass über die Hälfte der Patienten eines Allgemeinmediziners wegen psychosomatischen Beschwerden bei ihm sind. Aber: Es gibt auch noch einige andere Faktoren, die an der Entstehung von Erkrankungen beteiligt sind (s.o.). 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hallo selfheal, 
grundsätzlich bin ich skeptisch, wenn auch nicht Gegnerin solcher Ansätze. Wie ich schon Lilly geschrieben habe, sehe ich Gesundheit und Krankheit als etwas sehr Komplexes an. 
Ein kleines Beispiel aus meinem eigenen Leben: 
Ich hatte seit Beginn meines Lebens immer wieder sehr heftige Infektionen, ab dem 17. Lebensjahr litt ich auch noch an therapieresistenter chronisch-eitriger Broncho-Sinusitis, die mir einmal (aufgrund eines Durchbruchs in die Orbita mit Meningitis) fast das Leben gekostet hätte. 
Eine befreundete Ärztin behauptete stets, ich solle doch auf meine Empfindungen achten, da diese Erkrankung ein typisches Zeichen dafür sei, dass ich "die Nase gestrichen voll" habe. Natürlich dachte ich darüber nach, doch fiel mir partout nichts dazu ein, jedenfalls nichts Dauerhaftes. Sicher, jeder von uns erlebt mal Phasen, in denen einem vieles anstinkt. Aber deshalb quält man sich ja nicht unbedingt mit solch einer Geschichte herum. 
Im Jahr 2004 musste ich mich wegen einer angeborenen IND (Morbus Hirschsprung) mehreren großen Darm-OP unterziehen. Ich habe inzwischen keinen Dickdarm mehr, ebenfalls fehlen mir wichtige Teile des Dünndarms. Und was soll ich sagen? Seitdem ist die Broncho-Sinusitis wie weggeblasen! Ich brauche wesentlich weniger Schlaf als früher, meine Haut ist besser, und hatte auch nie wieder Migräne. Okay, dafür habe ich jetzt andere Probleme ... 
Für mich ist das ebenfalls eine Organsprache - nur eine der Organe untereinander. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## selfheal

Hallo Nick,
ich finde die genaue Zuordnung sogar sehr sehr hilfreich, wenn es darum geht, eine psychische Ursache ausfindig zu machen - vor allem ist sie doch sehr zeitsparend. Wie oft gehen in uns unbewusste Dinge ab? Wie lange dauert eine Psychotherapie, bis man das Unbewusste bewusst gemacht hat?
Aber: es muss ja nicht JEDER - IMMER - ALLEM zustimmen ;-) Jeder hat jederzeit die Wahl!!! 
Ich arbeite wie gesagt, damit sehr erfolgreich. Ich komme ziemlich schnell zum Kern und decke damit Ansätze auf, wie ich Menschen helfen kann, sich Dingen bewusst zu werden, die sie schon Jahre mit sich rumschleppen.
Natürlich gibt es "mehrere Gründe" für eine Krankheit, aber die liegen meiner Meinung nach nicht im physischen Bereich und auch nicht im Außen. Und ganz besonders gilt die für immer wieder kehrende Krankheiten und chronische Krankheiten. Meine Fragen hierzu hab ich schon gestellt und bislang konnte ich keine andere Antwort finden, als dass alles weitaus tiefer begründet liegt, als unser menschliches Auge und vor allem unser ständig sich in den Vordergrund drängender Verstand dies erfassen könnte. 
Ob du ein guter Mensch warst, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, zumindest hast du offensichtlich deine Lebensaufgaben gelöst ;-) Ich glaube, ich verstehe unter Karma etwas anderes als du ;-))   

> Wenn ich Bauchweh hab kann das ja zig Ursachen haben, ich bin gestresst, oder ich mach mir Sorgen um etwas, oder mir geht irgend ein Streit nach, oder ich hab was schlechtes gegessen, oder ich hab irgend ne Entzündung, oder ich hab Hunger, oder oder oder eine Kombination aus all dem.

 Wieso unterscheidest du zwischen all deinen Aufzählungen? Man kann der Einfachheit halber alles zusammenfassen und fragen "was musst du so schwer schlucken und hast Probleme beim verdauen?" Denn alle deine Aufzählungen gehen in die selbe Richtung - die einen psychisch, die anderen physisch (= Hunger=Stress) Das ist für mich ja das Geniale an der Sache :-))  

> Das hat mir einen Touch von: "AHA!, deine rechte Niere tut weh, Vaterseite, Beziehungseite, KLAR, das liegt daran, dass du den neuen Freund deiner Mutter nicht ausstehen kannst Junge, tue was dagegen.." zu haben.

 Erstens ist es nicht ganz so eindeutig, und zweitens hat das wiederum für mich den Touch von "aha, da mag es einer nicht, ausschließlich die Verantwortung zu übernehmen" ;-) Das ist etwas, was superhäufig vorkommt. Es ist eben unangenehm, sich selbst dafür verantwortlich zu machen, wenn es einem schlecht geht. Das hat etwas von Schuld, und wer mag die haben... Es ist viel bequemer, die Gründe für das eigene Leid im Außen zu suchen, statt mal nach innen zu horchen... Damit du das nix falsch verstehst: Ich nehme mich nicht raus - auch mir fällt es nach wie vor schwer, für mich selbst die volle Verantwortung zu übernehmen und nicht mit dem Finger auf Begebenheiten im Außen zu richten...! Aber: diesen Negativ-Touch "die Verantwortung für das eigene Leid übernehmen" ist gar nicht so gemeint! Würde man den Blickwinkel verändern und die Verantwortung übernehmen - sprich: nach innen horchen, was uns unsere Seele denn sagen will, wäre alles viel einfacher! Die Seele will uns keine Vorwürfe machen! Sie will, dass es uns gut geht - und damit auch sich selbst!!! ;-)   

> Ich denke, es reicht, wenn man sich immer wieder vor Augen führt, dass "Geist" und Körper verbunden sind...

 Ich vermisse die Seele... 
Für manche mag das ausreichend sein, für mich reicht es nicht mehr, für mich ist alles viel subtiler geworden ... aber das ist ein gaaanz anderes Thema ... ;-)) 
Jeder ist ein Individuum und jeder hat jederzeit die Wahl! Ich will niemanden überzeugen, ich vertrete nur meine Erfahrungen :-) Mag jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln :-)

----------


## selfheal

@Lilly, 
danke für deine Unterstützung :-))

----------


## selfheal

> Hallo selfheal, 
> grundsätzlich bin ich skeptisch, wenn auch nicht Gegnerin solcher Ansätze. Wie ich schon Lilly geschrieben habe, sehe ich Gesundheit und Krankheit als etwas sehr Komplexes an.

 Das ganze Leben ist komplex - und doch soo einfach ... ;-)   

> Eine befreundete Ärztin behauptete stets, ich solle doch auf meine Empfindungen achten, da diese Erkrankung ein typisches Zeichen dafür sei, dass ich "die Nase gestrichen voll" habe. Natürlich dachte ich darüber nach, doch fiel mir partout nichts dazu ein, jedenfalls nichts Dauerhaftes.

 Ich möchte deine Auffassung deiner Krankheit nicht anzweifeln, mir liegt es auch fern, dich umüberzeugen zu wollen, glaub mir! Aber, - klar hab ich ein Aber ;-) - nur weil dir nichts einfiel, macht es für dich keinen Sinn? Wie tief geht das Unterbewusstsein? Glaubst du, dass du da alleine drankommst, wenn es etwas ist, was tief sitzt? Kannst du dir auch vorstellen, dass du ganz schnell auf innere Widerstände stößt, wenn es anfängt, unangenehm zu werden, wenn man zu seinem Kernwesen vordringt?
Du begründest deine Empfindungen und Erlebnisse auf deine Erfahrungen - macht jeder so. Bloß: deine Erfahrungen liegen im körperlichen Bereich. Dass es auch psychische Gründe geben könnte, verdrängst du. Wenn sich durch die körperliche Genesung in deinem Leben etwas verändert hat, war es vielleicht genau das, was du gebraucht hast... Verstehst du, was ich meine? Kennst du die Babuschka? Die Puppe, die man öffnet und die nächst kleinere zum Vorschein kommt und diese wieder öffnet und wieder eine kleinere rauskommt ... du kennst sie sicher. So sehe ich das Leben als großes Ganzes mit vielen subtilen kleineren Teilen darin, die aber auch für sich alleine stehen können...

----------


## Monsti

Hallo selfseal, 
ich hatte eine Erkrankung, die sich manifestiert hatte, als ich noch in Mamas Bauch war. Erklär' mir bitte, wie ich sowas hätte mittels mentaler Kraft angehen sollen. Ich hatte Morbus Hirschsprung, falls Du weißt, was das ist. Falls nicht, gibt Dir google ausreichend Auskunft. 
Du hast vollkommen Recht: Unser Dasein ist komplex und bei gewisser Eigenbeobachtung auch einfach zu verstehen. Nichtsdestotzrotz gibt es Erkrankungen, die völlig unabhängig von der Psyche sind. Hier kommt dann eher das Thema "Krankheitsbewältigung" (= psychisches Thema) zum Tragen. 
Ich sage nochmals: Über die Hälfte der Menschen, die mit Beschwerden zum Hausarzt gehen, haben psychosomatische Leiden, die man optimalerweise auch ganzheitlich angehen sollte. Für den Rest gilt dies aber nicht bzw. nur zum Teil. 
Trotz allem Mist, den ich in meinem Leben mitgemacht habe, zähle ich mich zu den seelisch sehr stabilen Menschen. Trotzdem bin ich aber chronisch schwerkrank, schwerbehindert und pflegebedürftig. Das werde ich auch niemals ändern können. Nichtsdestotrotz ist meine Psyche gesund - wenigstens diese *3fetteKreuzemach*! Ich genieße jeden Tag, bin fröhlich und optimistisch, möchte mit keinem anderem Menschen tauschen und habe jede Menge interessanter Kontakte und Aufgaben. Warum sollte ich rumgrübeln :Huh?:  
Ich sage nochmals: Mich stört jede Ausschließlichkeit.   

> Dass es auch psychische Gründe geben könnte, verdrängst du.

 Aha, und woher willst Du das so genau wissen? Du scheinst mehr über mich zu wissen, als ich selbst und meine intimste Umgebung - und das per Ferndiagnose (die eh niemandem zusteht, auch Ärzten nicht). Verdrängung war nämlich noch nie meine Art. Vergiss bitte solch absoluten Formulierungen und bezeichne es besser als Deine Vermutung. Das wäre glaubwürdiger. Nichts für ungut. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Monsti

Dieser Thread wird bei mir nicht aktualisiert ... säääähr seltsam.  :u_thinking02y:  Vielleicht klappt's ja jetzt, 
hofft die Angie

----------


## Monsti

Jetzt hat's gefunzt, dafür bin ich auf der Stelle rausgeflogen  :b_shake:  blöder PC!  :Grin:  
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ich kann die Ansätze von selfheal schon gut nachvollziehen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind ALLE Krankheiten körperlich, psychisch und geistig verursacht, zu welchen Anteilen, das ist von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden.
Wie schon gesagt, wir bestehen nunmal aus Körper, Geist und Seele und diese drei sind nicht zu trennen, da sie uns zusammen ausmachen. 
Ganzheitliche Betrachtungen schließt auch Vorleben mit ein. Ein Beispiel dazu: Meine älteste wurde ja auch mit Hirschsprung und neuronaler Colondysplasie geboren. Ihre lieblichen (sie ist mein Pflegekind) Eltern sowie auch (mittlerweile fast 30) haben Probleme mit loslassen und verarbeiten, was einen Hinweis auf Darmerkrankungen gibt. 
Die psychischen und/oder mentalen Ursachen sind ihnen nicht bewußt (daher die Anmerkung von selfheal wegen des Unterbewußtseins), daher wird die Erkrankung auf der körperlichen Ebene ausagiert. Meine Älteste hat nun auf mein Anraten vor einigen Jahren eine Psychotherapie gemacht, nach etwa einem Jahr kam sie hinter ihre unbewußten Muster und seitdem hat sie keine Abszesse, Fisteln, Entzündungen mehr gehabt. Heute sagt sie selbst, sie wäre nie dahinter gekommen, da diese Muster total in ihrem Unterbewußtsein vergraben waren, allein hätte sie es nicht geschafft. SElbst ich wäre nie dahinter gekommen, obwohl ich sie in-und auswendig kenne. 
Was auch nicht selten ist, daß Eltern ihre Lebensaufgabe an die kinder abgeben, die dann stellvertretend für sie und ihr verdrängtes Thema krank werden. ist aber seltener. 
Aaber wie gesagt, es ist nie verkehrt, den ganzen Menschen zu sehen und ihn nicht in Einzelteile zu zerlegen. Es ist wirklich verblüffend, was dabei manchmal rauskommt....und spannend.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lilly, 
bei Morbus Hirschsprung fehlen dem Dickdarm angeborenerweise Ganglienzellen, das weißt Du ja. Die lassen sich bekanntlich nicht von irgendwo herzaubern. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wurscht, was in meinen vorherigen bzw. im Leben meiner Eltern war. *Ich* habe (öhm, hatte) das Problem, und ich lebe heute. Ich empfinde es ganz und gar nicht als meine Aufgabe, die Defizite meiner Vorfahren aufzuarbeiten. Würde ich das tun, bekäme ich *ganz bestimmt* psychosomatische Beschwerden, zumal meine Familie samt ihrer Vorfahren sehr zahlreich ist.  :Zwinker:  Mir genügt mein eigenes Leben und dessen optimale Bewältigung vollkommen. Ich bin froh darüber, dass mir das anscheinend sehr gut gelingt - trotz bleibender Ileostomie, trotz täglich schmerzhaftem Verwachsungsbauch, der nur noch im lebensbedrohlichen Notfall operiert wird, trotz immer wiederkehrerender Passagestörungen inkl. Koterbrechen, trotz der Notwendigkeit täglicher Infusionen. 
Selfheals Ansätze kann ich natürlich gut nachvollziehen, weil sie auf sehr viele Fälle ja auch zutreffen, aber ich kann jedwede Ausschließlichkeit nicht ausstehen. Ebenso mag ich es nicht, wenn jemand - ohne jemanden auch nur ansatzweise zu kennen - so einen (sorry) bornierten Satz loslässt wie: "Dass es auch psychische Gründe geben könnte, verdrängst du." 
Dass sich unsere Existenz mit allen damit verbundenen Phänomenen auf verschiedenen, und damit natürlich auch auf psychischen Ebenen abspielt, hatte ich ja nie bestritten. Aber bei jedem kranken Menschen festzustellen, dass er mögliche psychische Gründe verdrängt, halte ich doch für arg vermessen bis unverschämt. 
Eine ganzheitliche Medizin sollte hilfreich sein und nicht aburteilen. Verstehst Du, was ich meine? Wir haben nebenan ein 3-jähriges Kind mit Diabetes Typ I seit ihrem 14. Lebensmonat. Kürzlich fragte mich die Kleine, warum ausgerechnet sie das hat. Meinst Du im Ernst, ich würde ihr helfen, wenn ich auf irgendwelche seelischen Komponenten zu sprechen käme (wobei mir solche gar nicht einfallen würden, zumal es sich um ein ausgesprochen fröhliches und ausgeglichenes Kind handelt, das in einer wunderbaren Familie aufwächst)? Das Hauptsächliche, was dem kleinen Mädchen hilft, ist eine ordentliche Insulin-Einstellung und das dazugehörige Bewegungs- und Ernährungsprogramm. 
Einer meiner Neffen kam mit Wolfsrachen und Hasenscharte zur Welt. Mit ca. 1,5 Jahren wurde sein Gaumen operativ geschlossen, aber er hat bis heute einen deutlichen Sprachfehler und sichtbare Narben im Gesicht. Hilft diesem Burschen (heute 14 Jahre alt) eine Abhandlung über irgendwelche psychischen Zusammenhänge? 
Ein anderer Neffe von mir (sorry, ich habe 14 Nichten und Neffen) erblindet seit ca. 3 Jahren. Er ist 21 und leidet an vererbter Makuladegeneration. Er ist ein fröhlicher Hans-Dampf in allen Gassen, hat schon lange eine richtig nette Freundin, studiert und macht sich über sein Leben keine besonderen Sorgen. Nichtsdestotrotz gilt er mit 5% Sehvermögen als blind. Wo soll denn da bitte die psychische Komponente sein, mittels derer er seine Situation verbessern könnte? Ich sehe nur, dass er das ganz grandios selbst schafft. 
Tut mir leid, ist ein Roman geworden. Das Thema beschäftigt mich aber, zumal ich schon unendlich viel grenzenlos dummes Geschwätz von ganzheitlich orientierten Ärzten gehört habe. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## selfheal

> ...Ebenso mag ich es nicht, wenn jemand - ohne jemanden auch nur ansatzweise zu kennen - so einen (sorry) bornierten Satz loslässt wie: "Dass es auch psychische Gründe geben könnte, verdrängst du."

 Das tust du in diesem Forum aber ganz vehement... sorry!    

> Aber bei jedem kranken Menschen festzustellen, dass er mögliche psychische Gründe verdrängt, halte ich doch für arg vermessen bis unverschämt.

 Erstens habe ich nicht verallgemeinert - und zweitens - gebissene Hunde bellen bekanntlich ;-) 
Deine Erfahrungen sind deine Erfahrungen und darauf berufst du dich - wie schon oben gesagt, tut das jeder von uns.
Aber, es gibt auch Menschen, die bereit sind, ihre Erfahrungen erweitern zu wollen und ihre Sichtweise auch...
Aber es gibt auch die, die von dem großen Ganzen nichts hören und sehen wollen, auch das ist in Ordnung :-) 
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute, Monsti :-)

----------


## Monsti

Hi Selfseal,   

> Aber, es gibt auch Menschen, die bereit sind, ihre Erfahrungen erweitern zu wollen und ihre Sichtweise auch...

 Damit sind wir uns ja mal einig, denn das tu ich täglich von neuem. Deshalb geht's mir ja auch so gut. Gönne es mir doch einfach! 
Du musst bei mir nicht nach irgendwas suchen, was nicht da ist. Ich bin trotz all meiner Handicaps sehr zufrieden mit meinem Leben. Das hat absolut nix mit "Getroffene Hunde bellen" zu tun.  :Grin:  Wobei mir bei dieser Gelegenheit einfällt, dass unsere Hündin einen Gassigang vertragen könnte. 
Schlaf gut und liebe Grüße!
Angie

----------


## Maggie

Das Thema finde ich sehr interessant. Habe auch schon Th. Detlevsen und R.Dahlke gelesen, nur wenn ich das Ganze auf mich und meine Krankheiten beziehe, kann ich nicht so richtig zustimmen. 
Und ich denke, dass ich mich schon immer mit meinen Problemen auseinandergesetzt habe und nicht verdränge. 
Ich habe ja Morbus Crohn und ständigen Durchfall, habe mich nach dem Lesen von Detlevsen und Dahlke öfters gefragt, was ich denn loswerden möchte. Kam aber zu keiner Lösung. 
Komischerweise fingen meine Beschwerden ja auch immer an, als ich nicht gestresst war Ruhe hatte und ich mich glücklich fühlte. Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass die Schwierigkeiten auftreten, wenn man zu sehr gestresst ist. 
Zu nem Psychotherapeuten wollte ich schon einmal, als ich Probleme hatte meinen Standpunkt in der Familie zu vertreten. Ich hatte dann auch nen Termin bei nem Psychotherapheuten, der hörte mich auch an und meinte, was ich denn bei ihm wolle, ich sei doch kerngesund und wenn ich mich etwas mehr anpassen würde, hätte ich keinerlei Probleme  :Evil:  
In einer Kur war ich dann nochmals bei ner Therapheutin und die wiederrum meinte, mit meinem Auftreten dürfte ich wohl keine Probleme haben und so forste ich mich jetzt durch Bücher und versuche mehr in mich hineinzuhören, aber meine innere Stimme sagt mir nicht allzuviel, außer, wenn mein Darm mal wieder zwickt, dann denke ich: Nein bitte nicht schon wieder.  :Undecided: 
Aber wie schon gesagt, ich kann meine Darmprobleme nicht mit meiner Psyche in Zusammenhang bringen. Was ich bisher nur festgestellt habe, dass ich den Übergang der Jahreszeiten nicht so gut vertrage und wenn ich Darmprobleme habe, dass ich dann eben auch psychisch nicht so stabil bin, aber ich denke das ist normal wenn man sich krank fühlt.
Ganz am Anfang meiner Grunderkrankung, sagte auch mal ein Arzt zu mir, ich sei gar kein typischer Morbus Crohn Patient, da ich so aufmucken würde : :Smiley: , denn Morbus Crohn Patienten würden alles über sich ergehen lassen. 
Und bei solchen Äußerungen stellt sich mir die Frage, was war zuerst das Huhn oder das Ei  :Grin:

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Maggie und alle! 
Daß Deine Schwierigkeiten in Ruhe beginnen ist eher normal, ... soweit ich weiß! Es gibt diese Wochenendkranken, .... immer wenn sie zur Ruhe kommen! Und früher haben sie in Rehas auch lange Vorträge darüber gehalten, daß der Erholungseffekt erst nach der dritten Woche beginnt! Ich glaube, das erste LOCKERLASSEN bringt uns erst mal zu dem Punkt, an dem wir sehr empfänglich für Krankheiten sind! Stress bringt zwar Unruhe, aber da hat man seltener ZEIT krank zu werden! 
Als ich die Bücher gelesen habe, dachte ich erst mal: So´n Quatsch!! Dann kam ich zum Thema MAGEN! Nun ja, von dem kennen wir die Sprüche gut und wissen auch, daß es oftmals so ist! Dann habe ich natürlich erst mal die Beiträge gelesen, die mich betreffen! Und siehe da, .... da gab es doch ein paar Parrallelen, .... auch wenn ich zuerst versuchte, sie zu verleugnen oder sie "schön zu reden"! So alles, kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen! 
Wenn z.B. das Wetter so eine Erkältung hervorbringt, weil ich keinen Schirm mithatte, .... heißt das dann, ich hatte die Nase voll, weil ich meinen Schirm vergessen habe??
Oder wenn nun zu dem Regenguß auch noch ein kalter Wind bläst, .... und ich mir eine Bronchitis zuziehe!? Was heißt denn das? Heißt das: Die wiedrigen Umstände treffen immer unseren wundesten Punkt? Auf jeden Fall heißt es doch, daß ich in diesem Moment nicht richtig gekleidet war! .... Versteht ihr, was ich meine? Da habe ich schon noch ein Problem, .. das zu verstehen, .... also die Zusammenhänge! Also zwischen Äußeren Einwirkungen und inneren Manifestationen(?)! In dem Buch waren auch Unfälle mitangeführt, ... ich glaube, das habe ich gar nicht verstanden!

----------


## Lilly

Hallo i-punkt   

> Wenn z.B. das Wetter so eine Erkältung hervorbringt, weil ich keinen Schirm mithatte, .... heißt das dann, ich hatte die Nase voll, weil ich meinen Schirm vergessen habe??
> Oder wenn nun zu dem Regenguß auch noch ein kalter Wind bläst, .... und ich mir eine Bronchitis zuziehe!? Was heißt denn das? Heißt das: Die wiedrigen Umstände treffen immer unseren wundesten Punkt? Auf jeden Fall heißt es doch, daß ich in diesem Moment nicht richtig gekleidet war! ..

 und was ist mit deeen, Menschen, die nicht richtig gekleidet waren, im Regen rumspazierten, keinen Schirm hatten, den kalten Wind abkriegten und NICHT krank wurden :Huh?:  
Das ist das, was damit gemeint ist, nicht NUR die äußeren Umstände rufen eine Erkrankung hervor. Da muss schon noch mehr dazukommen.
Für mich gehört es zur Eigenverantwortung als Patient dazu, daß ich einfach nach zusätzlichen Ursachen schaue, auch wenns manchmal...neee...öfter...seeeehr weh tut, daher vermeiden das ja auch viele und weisen es von sich. 
Wie war das noch mit den Cholera-Bakterien :Huh?:  Der Typ hat im Selbstversuch ne Scheibe Brot gegessen, die mit den Viechern bestrichen war, um seinen Kollegen zu beweisen, daß nicht jeder, der damit in Kontakt kommt, auch gleich krank wird. 
Leider hat man da nicht sehr viel weitergeschaut und geforscht. Heißt halt nur lapidar der eine hat ein gutes, der andere ein geschwächtes Immunssystem.
Aber warum dieses wiederum so ist...tja,... 
seit einigen Jahren gibt es ja zum Glück die Psychoneuroimmmunologie, die deckt solche Zusammenhänge auf....langsam...aber sicher....grins...
in der alltäglichen Medizin hat sich das aber noch nicht wirklich nachhaltig niedergeschlagen...leider...

----------


## selfheal

> Deshalb geht's mir ja auch so gut. Gönne es mir doch einfach!

 Liebe Monsti, das tu ich. Ich freue mich für dich, dass es dir trotz deiner körperlichen Einschränkungen gelingt, nicht den Mut zu verlieren und Lebensfreude zu fühlen :-)   

> Du musst bei mir nicht nach irgendwas suchen, was nicht da ist.

 Du wirst irgendwann verstehen, was ich mein(t)e - vielleicht in einem anderen Leben, wenn nicht in diesem. Ich gehe davon aus, dass alles eins ist, und nichts von niemandem getrennt ist - auf energetischer Ebene. Deshalb ist es schon wichtig zu wissen, ob ich etwas zu lösen habe aus einem früheren Leben, das ich dort nicht gelöst habe. Solche Erkenntnisse sind auch faszinierend für mich. Aber halt nicht für jeden :-)
Du bist offensichtlich sehr gebeutelt und Krankheiten begegnen dir in deinem Umfeld sehr häufig. Ich wünsche dir weiterhin, dass du dich nicht unterkriegen lässt! 
Alles Gute für dich!

----------


## Sarah

Hallo, 
zu diesem Thread möchte ich folgendens beisteuern: 
Natürlich gehören Geist . Seele . Körper zusammen und alles steht in Wechselbeziehung miteinander. Krankheit kann sowohl *psychosomatisch* als auch *somatischpsychisch* beeinflusst werden. 
Ich kenne Menschen die gesund gelebt haben und sehr krank wurden und auch umgekehrt.
Ebenso Menschen die immer positiv, heiter und garantiert keine psychischen Probleme hatten und trotzdem sehr krank wurden. Ebenso kenne ich griesgämige und verbisseme Menschen die vor Gesundheit strotzen. 
Viel zu wenig wird an die vielen Umweltgifte gedacht die krank machen, sowie die genetische Disposition des Einzelnen. Nur mit positiven Gedanken allein bleibt man wohl kaum gesund, da spielen schon noch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle. 
@ Monsti
Liebe Monsti, du nennst hier manche Aspekte deiner Erkrankung.
Wurde bei dir an Zahn- und Kieferherde gedacht. Amalgam (Quecksilber) führt speziell bei einer genetischen Disposition als schlechter Entgifter zu vielen Krankheiten. 
Auch an die Pazentagängigkeit von Amalgam ist zu denken, was du vielleicht von deiner Mutter schon mit in die Wiege bekommen hast. Wurden deine Gluthation-S-Transferasen untersucht, die sagen viel über die Entgiftungsfähigkeit des Einzelnen aus. Solche Dinge interessieren leider kaum einen Mediziner. http://www.chemie.uni-hamburg.de/bc/...uta-trans.html 
Amalgam kann wirklich sehr krank machen, was ich leider nur aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, sich darüber zu informieren.  http://www.naturmednet.de/Studien/amalbuch.html 
Viele liebe Grüße von Sarah

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Sarah, 
wegen einer therapieresistenten chronisch-eitrigen Bronchosinusitis wurden bei mir 1954/1995 alle 6 vorhandenen Amalgamfüllungen im Abstand von 6 Wochen aus den Zähnen entfernt. Ergebnis: Nach jedem Ausbohren vereiterten sich trotz aller Sicherheitsmaßnahmen meine Mandeln. Im Frühjahr 1995 bekam ich dann eine Poststreptokokken-Nephritis mit totalem Nierenversagen. Das war nicht besonders witzig. Letztendlich habe ich die damalige Amalgamsanierung nicht bereut, aber am ursprünglichen Grund für diese Aktion hatte sich nichts verändert. Die chronische NNH-Geschichte wurde ich erst im Zuge einer medizinisch notwendig gewordenen Kolektomie (Jan. 2004) los, und zwar anscheinend nachhaltig, jedenfalls hatte ich seitdem tatsächlich nix mehr außer zwei total harmlos verlaufenden Erkältungen. 
Aber Du hast völlig Recht: Die Entstehung von Krankheiten ist vielschichtig und niemals auf 1-2 Ursachen zurückzuführen. Z.B. lebt man in der Stadt und ist der Enge, den Emissionen und dem permanenten Lärmpegel ausgesetzt, man hat einen stressigen Job und erlebt vielleicht sogar Mobbing, man hat innerfamiliäre Probleme, lebt mehr oder weniger gesund, man raucht und/oder trinkt Alkohol und Süßzeugs, bewegt sich viel zu wenig, ist übergewichtig, lebt in grundsätzlicher Unzufriedenheit, hat erbliche Vorbelastungen ... diese Liste könnte man endlos fortführen. 
Deshalb sagte ich am Beginn dieses Threads, dass ich etwas gegen Ausschließlichkeiten, Absolutheiten und Verkündung des Steins des Weisen habe. Ich bin für alles offen, bin aber aber auch (zwangsläufig) in der Lage, Realitäten differenziert zu sehen. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Sarah

Hallo Angie, 
die Entstehung von Krankheiten ist wirklich vielschichtig und hat nicht nur eine Ursache.
Wie Du schreibst, hast Du wirklich schon viele Beschwerden und Beeinträchtigung durchstehen müssen. Eine Amalgamsanierung kann natürlich nicht mehr bereits entstandene Schädigungen rückgängig machen. Ich denke es hilft aber bestimmt dazu, dass eine Expostionsstop stattfindet.
Ich habe mich die letzten 3 Jahre in die Thematik Schwermetalle eingelesen und denke die Wirkungen können wirklich sehr schlimm sein, wenn man zu den Menschen gehört, die ein genetische Dispostition dazu haben und Schwermetalle oder andere Xenobiotika nicht richtig entgiften können. Auch wenn das Amalgam entfernt ist können weiter Zahn- oder Kieferherde vorhanden sein. Ich würde da wirklich nach einem erfahrenden Zahnarzt suchen um in dieser Richtung auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.  http://www.umweltbedingt-erkrankte.d...Veranlagung%22 
Warum entstehen Krankheiten oder genetische Mutationen. Schwermetalle schädigen alle wichtigen Funktionen im Körper. Sie schädigen Enzyme, Hormone, wirken Nerventoxisch, schädigen das Immunsystem, die Hypophyse die alle möglichen biologischen Vorgänge beeinflusst und so weiter...... 
Ich habe z.B. eine Schwermetallanalyse machen lassen, da waren Aluminium(sehr hoch), Barium,Blei, Cadmium, Eisen , Indium , Iridium, Kupfer(sehr hoch), Magnesium, Molybdän, Nickel , Quecksilber(sehr hoch), Silber, Titan( sehr hoch), Wolfram, Zink, Zinn (sehr hoch)
alles weit über dem Normalwert.
Die meisten Ärzte behandeln doch leider nur die Symptome die entstanden sind, nach Ursachen wird doch kaum geforscht!
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute. 
Viele liebe Grüße von Sarah

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Angie
Habe mal in den alten Beiträgen gelesen, kann deinen Standpunkt gut verstehen, sehe ich auch so.
Es sind immer mehre Faktoren, will mal ein Beispiel nennen. Das Wetter, einem zwickt das Knie, den anderen brummt der Schädel aber ein anderer kann gut durchatmen, diese Probleme passieren ohne das sich an seiner Psyche oder Problem was ändert. :Zwinker:   
Jetzt mögen die Psychosomatiker vielleicht auf mich sauer sein :Huh?:  
Wenn eine Region energtisch unterversorgt ist, wird sie immer reagieren, wir empfinden es nur als Last auf den Schultern, schwerverdaulich, mir juckt das Fell usw.
Psyche ist nur Ausdruck der Energetik, mehr nicht, empfinde ich was als Klotz an Bein, da kann kommen, was will an negativen Ereignissen, ich werde es immer als Klotz am Bein empfinden. 
Die Auslöser für solch ein empfinden, kann neben psychischen Belastungen noch viele, viele andere Dinge sein. 
Mit den Karma habe ich es auch nicht so, lehne die Einstellung auch ab.
Was ich aber für möglich halte, das in den 9 Monaten der Schwangerschaft, deiner Mutter, auch viele Dinge zusammen gekommen sind, die für deine Erkrankung gesorgt haben. 
Aber Hut ab, wie du das meisterst, das Beste aus jeder Lebenslage zu machen, das kann nicht jeder. 
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Monsti

Klar, Heike,  bei jeder Störung meldet sich das schwächste Teil als Erstes. Ist ja ein uraler Hut. Sofern man Störungen selbst beeinflussen kann, ist das ja auch eine nicht unwichtige Erkenntnis. Es gibt aber leider genügend Störungen, die eben nicht so einfach zu beseitigen sind.  Ich muss Dir ehrlich sagen, dass mich alles, was meine Mutter während der Schwangerschaft mit mir, bewegte, nicht wesentlich interessiert. Ich war ein Wunschkind, und meine Mutter lebte stets gesund Was soll ich da im Nachhinein herumforschen? Ändert's etwas?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Heike1

> Es gibt aber leider genügend Störungen, die eben nicht so einfach zu beseitigen sind.  Ich muss Dir ehrlich sagen, dass mich alles, was meine Mutter während der Schwangerschaft mit mir, bewegte, nicht wesentlich interessiert. Ich war ein Wunschkind, und meine Mutter lebte stets gesund Was soll ich da im Nachhinein herumforschen? Ändert's etwas?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

 Hallo Angie
Kam vielleicht in meinen  ersten Beitrag nicht so rüber, eine Störung zuerkennen ist die eine Seite, sie zu beseitigen eine ganz andere.
Mir ging es eben auch darum, das man nicht alles an Psyche fest machen sollte.
Ich denke so wie du schreibst, brauchst du keine Nachforschungen. Machen Leuten hat es aber halt auch schon geholfen, um alles besser zu verstehen bzw. damit umgehen zu können.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Athelas

Alles an der Psyche festmachen zu wollen ist wohl genau so unsinnig , wie die Behauptung das alles mit der Psyche nichts zu tun hat.
Es gibt allerdings so etwas wie Pränatal Forschung in der Psychologie. Wir wissen das der Fötus hört, sieht und fühlt.
Von da aus ist es dann nur mehr ein kleiner Schritt anzunehmen, das eine problembelastete Schwangerschaft auch einen Einfluß auf die psych. Entwicklung eines Kindes hat. 
Aber das ist alles noch nicht wirklich ausgegoren , find ich .
Meine Tochter war auch ein Wunschkind und die Schwangerschaft etc. verlief wirklich harmonisch. Dennoch zeigte sich kurz nach dem Abstillen eine ganze Palette an Horrorsymptomen ......bis wir darauf kamen das sie eine Unverträglichkeit von Fructose hat.

----------


## Heike1

> Alles an der Psyche festmachen zu wollen ist wohl genau so unsinnig , wie die Behauptung das alles mit der Psyche nichts zu tun hat.

 Bevor ich in die alternative Richtung schlitterte :eek!:   es war die Arbeit in einer Kurklinik, hier gab es drei Krankheitsbilder, die kuriert wurden.
Nach kurzer Zeit, konnte ich die Leute der Abteilung zu ordnen, ohne das sie es sagten. Dann stellte ich mir die Frage, ist es die Krankheit, die diese Persönlichkeitmerkmale schafft oder ist es die Persönlichkeit, die solche Krankheit her vorbringt?
Das ganze war wie..... "wer war zuerst da..... das Huhn oder Ei"
Ohne Huhn kein Ei, kein Ei ohne Huhn :Grin:  (so sehe ich es heute)   

> Es gibt allerdings so etwas wie Pränatal Forschung in der Psychologie. Wir wissen das der Fötus hört, sieht und fühlt.

 Es gibt ein Buch, weis aber nicht mehr den Titel, der Autor ist Joachim Bauer, mein lieber Schwan.....
Da ich selber Mutter von drei Kindern bin, hier scheint viel dran zu sein.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## KleinerMuck

Das Buch heisst: Warum ich fühle was du fühlst
Joachim Bauer ist ein super Neurologe. Für uns in der Cranio-Sacral-Therapie ist sein Buch wie eine Bombe eingeschlagen und hat uns viele Aha-Erlebnisse beschert. Therapietanten scheinen sich doch nicht einfach alles einzubilden oder nur zu interpretieren.....kicher

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Kleiner Muck! 
Therapietanten, lach, ich habe gerade schallend gelacht über das Wort!  
Nette Umschreibung!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Kevin99

also manche antworten, die ich hier gelesen habe, da musste ich mir echt auf die zähne beissen.   
sarah, ich glaube du hast das mit der organsprache nicht so richtig verstanden, oder??du meinst es gäbe beispielsweise menschen, die übellaunig wären, dafür aber kerngesund und dass du leute kennen würdest, die krank wären aber MIT SICHERHEIT keine psychischen probleme hätten. 
erstens, woher nimmst du die ARROGANZ zu sagen, dass diese leute keine psychischen probleme haben??  oftmals sind die probleme nicht mal den betroffenen selbst bewusst, wie willst du als AUSSENSTEHENDE dann beurteilen können, ob sie was mit der psyche haben oder nicht?? 
dann zu den übellaunigen menschen.  wenn sie übellaunig sind, sprich ihren "schatten" seelisch integriert haben, brauchen sie nicht mehr krank sein!!!!kein wunder also, dass sie körperlich gesund sind!!!!!!!! 
du hättest dich wirklich mal besser mit dem thema befassen sollen, bevor du so geistlose sachen abgibst.  
ok, aber noch eine frage von mir an alle befürworter der dahlkschen werke.  habt ihr das alles größtenteils in eigenregie gemacht mit dem erkennen, etc, oder war da ein therapeut oder sonst wer dabei??  ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen eine person zu finden, die mich auf meinem weg unterstützen kann mit der krankheitsbilderdeutung.  ich denke mir, dass zunächst einmal jedes symptom individuell ist und daher nicht unbedingt von einer aussenstehenden person direkt zu bewerten ist.  daher fällt es mir schwer zu glauben ich könne eine person finden die mir da helfen kann. 
hier war auch die rede von einem buch, wo es um den "dialog mit dem kranken organ" geht.  wie heisst das buch? 
kev

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Kevin99 
bitte zügle dich in deiner WORTWAHL. 
In diesem Forum ist es üblich das die Personen freundlich angesprochen werden sollen. 
Also keine weiteren Beleidigungen oder persönliche Angriffe wie z.B.:   

> *.... bevor du so geistlose sachen abgibst. 
> ...erstens, woher nimmst du die ARROGANZ zu sagen, dass diese leute keine psychischen probleme haben??*

 Gruß Patientenschubser

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo selfhealer,  
einige Anmerkungen zu Ihrem bemerkenswerten Beitrag:   _Zitat: Ich gehe (wie viele andere auch) davon aus, dass jede Krankheit auch (und vor allem) eine psychische Ursache hat! Es gibt diesbezüglich keine Statistiken und auch keine Beweise – aber die Nichtbeweisbarkeit beweist nicht die Nichtexistenz ;-)_  
Es ist zwar richtig, dass die Nichtbeweisbarkeit nicht auch die Existenz eines Sachverhaltes verbietet. Aber genau die Nichtbeweisbarkeit schließt jede Wissenschaftlichkeit aus. Damit haben wir es hier nur mit Ihrer ganz persönlichen Meinung zu tun, über deren Qualität ich mich wegen der Etikette in diesem Forum nicht angemessen äußern kann. 
Aber selbst, wenn wir so etwas wie einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund voraussetzen, reicht nur ein einziger Fall, in dem die Theorie nicht stimmt, um damit das gesamte Gedankengebäude zu falsifizieren.  
Und um den/die zu liefern, füge ich den von Ihnen genannten Fällen:   _Zitat: Natürlich gibt es scheinbar auch körperliche Ursachen (Viren, genetische Defekte usw.),_  
noch hinzu: Unfälle, tätigkeitsbedingte Belastungen, Vergiftungen, Verstrahlungen, bakteriologische und parasitär bedingte Erkrankungen.  
Was genau heißt eigentlich "scheinbar" im oben genannten Zusammenhang?   _Zitat: aber ich gehe davon aus, dass alles seine Ursache im feinstofflichen Bereich hat – wie auch immer. Das wäre aber auch ein anderes Thema… :-)_ 
Aha, Danke. Das hört sich dann schwer nach Karma an.   _Zitat: Ich kam darauf, weil ich mir vor Jahren schon Fragen stellte wie diese: Warum werden nicht ALLE Mitarbeiter einer Firma krank, wenn die Hälfte wegen Erkältung zu Hause bleiben muss? Warum bekommt ein Mann, 66 Jahre, Raucher, einen Herzinfarkt während sein Bruder, 78 Jahre, Raucher keinerlei Beschwerden hat? Wieso werden "gesund Lebende" krank und "krank lebende" nicht? Wieso hat die Pest damals nicht alle Menschen ausgerottet, wieso blieb ein Teil verschont? Und noch viel mehr …_ 
Als Erklärungen bieten sich auch an: 
1. Unterschiedlich gut trainiertes Immunsystem; 
2. Bestehender Impfschutz 
3. Nicht alle Menschen wurden infiziert; 
(Der Grund übrigens, warum sich selbst die tödlichste Infektion irgendwann , naja, totläuft, ist, dass die Erkrankten schneller sterben, als die Distanzen zwischen Nichtinfizierten überwunden werden können. Weshalb das Problem einer weltweiten Infektion heute, im Zeitalter der Flugreisen, deutlich größer ist, als im ausgehenden Mittelalter.)
4. Genetische Dispositionen
5. Faktor Zufall
6. Definition von "gesundem Leben"
7. Körperliche Disposition   
Zitat: _Der Grund dafür liegt (nicht nur) meiner Meinung nach in der Person selbst begründet._  
Das ist auch die Meinung der Bioenergetiker, der Theomediziner und des größten Teils der esoterischen Gemeinde.   *Der Mensch trägt selbst die Schuld an seinen Krankheiten!*  
Nicht der simple Zufall, nicht unbeeinflussbare ökonomische und soziale Bedingungen, nicht genetische Dispositionen, nicht ständige physische Überlastungen usw. sind der Ursprung von Krankheit, nein, einfach nur falsches Denken.  
Eine der wesentlichen Ursache für diese absurde Meinung ist die Demagogie eines Frietjof Capra, einer der wesentlichen geistigen Wegbereiter des New Age / Wassermannzeitalter. 
In seinem Buch "Wendezeit" , der Bibel der Esoterik, verkündet er 1982 seine Theorie, die großen Probleme dieser Welt - Krankheit, soziale Mißstände, ökologische Katastrophe - zu beseitigen. 
Schuld an diesen Krisen sind nach Capras Meinung nicht gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse und volkswirtschaftliche Sachverhalte wie Verteilung des Besitzes oder Produktionsbedingungen, sondern lediglich unsere eigenen falschen, verinnerlichten Wertvorstellungen, die vom mechanisch-kartesianischen Denken bestimmt seien.  
Die Rettung der Menschheit - ein nicht gerade geringer Anspruch - könne ausschließlich mit dem Durchbruch eines "neuen Paradigmas, einer neuen Sicht der Wirklichkeit, neuer Wertvorstellungen" glücken. 
Der neue Mensch solle sich nicht in konkreten gesellschaftlichen Auseinandersetzungen zur Verbesserung der Situation engagieren, sondern erkennen, dass er vor allem eine "Krise der Wahrnehmung" habe; und diese überwinden. 
Capra leugnet dabei bestehende Herrschaftsstrukturen und geht in idealistischer Tradition von einem *Bewusstsein aus, welches das "Sein" bestimme*. Alle Problem würden sich mit einem "Neuen Denken" von ganz "von selbst" lösen, wenn der "richtige Zeitpunkt" gekommen sei.    _Zitat: Die innere Einstellung, die Gedanken, die man hat zum Leben, zu Krankheiten hat, tragen maßgeblich zur Erkrankung bei. Die meisten Menschen verknüpfen beispielsweise alt werden automatisch mit krank werden. Wenn man so darauf fixiert ist, im Alter krank zu werden (Angst davor hat), kann man sicher sein, dass dies auch eintritt!_ 
Zum einen ist die Annahme, Alter mit Krankheit und letztlich mit Tod zu verknüpfen, irgendwie sehr realistisch. Ich betrachte es eher als Verdrängung, sich nicht mit der Tatsache auseinander zu setzten, dass der menschliche Organismus im 7. oder 8. Lebensjahrzehnt eine Menge seiner Regenerationskraft verloren hat. Die Vorstellung, gesund und fidel 93 zu werden und dann einfach irgendwann nicht mehr aufzuwachen
ist alles andere als wirklichkeitsnah. Das Problem dabei sind Leute, die verkünden, dass der Glaube an die eigene Omnipotenz so etwas wie eine ewige Jugend herzustellen in der Lage ist. 
Das eigentliche Aufgabe unserer Gesellschaft ist, sich dem Leben in der verschiedenen Phasen menschlichen Seins gleichwertig zu widmen, und nicht, wie derzeit, diesem knochenharten und im weitesten Sinne asozialen Jugendkult kritiklos zu huldigen. 
Krankheit ist keine eigene Schuld und kein Ausdruck falschen Denkens, Krankheit ist Bestandteil des Lebens.   _Zitat: Ist man dagegen davon überzeugt, dass die ganzen Viren einem nichts anhaben können, wird man höchst wahrscheinlich alleine die Stellung in der Firma halten :-) Aber auch hierüber könnte ich noch ganz viel schreiben …_  
Man, selfhealer, ich möchte ihr Geschwätz nur einmal (mehr Gelegenheit gäbe es wahrscheinlich auch nicht) in einem Hochsicherheitslabor in der Gegenwart einer offenen Petrischale mit Ebola-, Hanta-, Marburg-, oder Lassaviren hören.    _Zitat: Also die Organsprache dient als Symbolik, um die innere Einstellung, Denkmuster, Gefühlsleben aufzudecken und den Mangel festzustellen. Die Organe stehen dabei symbolisch für, tja wie nennt man das, für die Lebensprobleme, die Hintergründe, weshalb feinstoffliches sich manifestiert hat. (Symptom kommt aus dem griechischen und bedeutet Warnung…)_ 
Also zuerst bedeutet das altgriechische "simbtomma" Hinweis oder Zeichen, nicht aber Warnung. 
Aber das nur am Rande: Wenn ich Sie richtig verstehe, sind Signale von unseren Organen Zeichen für kongnitive Dispositionen?
Also, ich bin im Ruhrgebiet aufgewachsen. Dort gehörte es bis zu den 60er und 70er Jahren zur bergmännischen Tradition, sein Berufsleben mit einer anständigen Steinstaublunge zu beenden, und ich kann mich lebhaft an das morgendliche Geröchel der Knappschaftsrentner erinnern, die ihre Atemwege vom Dreck der 40 Jahre Arbeit Untertage befreit haben. Ist das die manifeste Feinstofflichkeit, von der Sie reden?
Sie hätten Opa Kazmierczak nicht in die Hände fallen sollen...    _Zitat: Ich gebe nachfolgend ein paar Beispiele, wobei ich hier im Forum schon einmal einen Beitrag gelesen habe. Der beinhaltet auch die Umgangssprache, die man durchaus wörtlich nehmen sollte, wenn man erkrankt. Auch die Formulierung der eigenen Krankheit lässt viel auf die Hintergründe schließen. So hat z.B. manch einer buchstäblich "die Nase voll", findet etwas "zum Kotzen" und klagt über Übelkeit, klagt über Knieprobleme und beschreibt Menschen, die ihn "in die Knie zwingen" wollen… usw. usw._ 
Das ist jetzt aber nicht unbedingt feinstofflich, sondern ein argumentatorischer Mischmasch aus durchaus bekannten psychosmatischen Erscheinungsbildern und Analogie-Denken. Kaum ein Arzt wird diese kommunikativen Elemente aus einer Anamnese ausblenden, wenn sich mögliche Kausalitäten im Rahmen gesicherten Hintergrundwissens abzeichnen. 
Die nachfolgenden genannten Beispiele allerdings sind völlig unzulässige Vereinfachungen, deren Ausschließlichkeit entweder auf weitgehende medizinische Ahnungslosigkeit schließen lässt oder das angelernte Ergebniss einer dogmatischen Krankheitslehre sind.    _Zitat: Der Dickdarm steht für den Stau seelischer Eindrücke. Wenn jemand unter chronischer Verstopfung leidet, ist er in der Regel unfähig, seine Vergangenheit zu verarbeiten und loszulassen._ _Der Rücken steht für den Halt und / oder die Haltung. Bandscheiben haben eine Pufferfunktion, die Belastungen abfangen. Wenn man ständig überlastet ist (keinen Halt hat), kann es vorkommen, dass der Puffer "rausspringt"._ 
Der hinter Ihrer Argumentation stehende Denkfehler ist, dass Sie völlig ignorieren, dass der menschliche Körper, oder besser, seine Organe und Funktionseinheiten, nur ein begrenztes "Repertoire" an Reaktionen haben, um auf eine Störung hinzuweisen. 
Ein Beispiel: Die Reaktion der Nase auf eine akute Reizungen ist: Anschwellen der Schleimhaut; wässriger Ausfluß; Juckgefühl, oft auch in den Augen; Niesreiz; Tränenfluß;
Dabei ist es der Nase völlig egal, ob auf sie gehauen wurde, ob jemand Pfeffer in sie geblasen hat, ob sich ein Rhinovirus ausgebreitet hat, ob jemand ein übles Parfum benutzt oder ob ein Flasche mit Ammoniak geöffnet wurde; ob Birkenpollen fliegen, oder ob sich jemand mit einer Feder einen Scherz macht... 
Wie unter diesen vielfältigen Möglichkeiten nun das feinstoffliche Signal zu identifizieren ist, bleibt zumindest mir ein Geheimnis.   _Zitat: Die Zunge ist der Bote für körperliche Bedürfnisse. Über Gelüste teilt sie mit, welche Bedürfnisse der Körper hat._ _Ein unbewusstes Spielen mit der Zungenspitze an den Zähnen oder Lippen bedeutet z.B. Lust auf sexuelle Kontakte ;-)_ 
Also jetzt verlieren Sie Ihren Pfad aber völlig. Zum einen ist nicht klar, welches Organ gerade spricht. Weiss die Zunge, dass ihr Besitzer zeugungswillig ist, oder ist sie nur Mittel zum Zweck, weil Eierstöcke oder Hoden so schlecht zu sehen sind?
Und irgendwie kommt mir die Erinnerung auf, dass es um "Warnungen" geht. Wer warnt denn hier wen wovor. Ist Sex Ausdruck für eine Krankheit?  
Ich kann mich aber auch daran erinnern, dass es sich beim "Zunge zeigen" um eine soziokulturell deteminierte Vokabel der Körpersprache handelt, die keineswegs dem Dialogen mit den eigenen Organen dient, sondern der Übermittlung eindeutiger Nachrichten an andere.   _Zitat: Ich denke, ich konnte einen kleinen (wirklich nur kleinen!) Einblick gewähren. Wer genaueres wissen will, soll mich konkret fragen! Es sollte sich auch keiner wundern, wenn ich frage, welche Körperseite betroffen ist (rechts / links – vorne oder hinten), denn auch hieraus kann man Symbolik ablesen…_ 
Ich will genaueres wissen. Z.B. machen Sie hier für ihre Erwerbstätigkeit Werbung? 
Und wenn ja, wo darf man sie einordnen? NLP, Homöopathie, Bioenergetik ? 
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Pianoman,  nichts für ungut, aber dieser Satz ist einfach Quatsch:   

> Aber selbst, wenn wir so etwas wie einen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund voraussetzen, reicht nur ein einziger Fall, in dem die Theorie nicht stimmt, um damit das gesamte Gedankengebäude zu falsifizieren.

   Es gibt unzählige von wissenschaftlichen Studien, die man ausnahmslos über den Jordan schmeißen müsste, sollte Dein Satz stimmen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - ein altes und durchaus sinniges Sprichwort. In der Empirie fallen Ausnahmen auf, eben *weil* sie nicht der Regel entsprechen. Sie gibt es aber.  Grüße von Angie  P.S. Hier im Forum duzt man sich übrigens. ;-)

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo monsti,  
ich möchte im Leben -wie auch in diesem Forum -  selbst entscheiden, wem ich das Du antrage, und von wem ich geduzt werden möchte; was ich - zumindest im zweiten Fall - aber leider nicht beeinflussen kann. Von meiner Seite aus habe mich nun für ein neutrales "Sie" als Anrede entschieden.  
Aber zum Thema: Ich hätte gern *ein einziges* Beispiel, in dem für ein wissenschaftlich anerkanntes Gesetz eine anerkannte Ausnahme existiert.   
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Pianoman,  zu wissenschaftlichen Studien eine ganz simple Empfehlung: Bitte einfach nur eine einzige zur Hand nehmen und sorgfältig lesen.  :Grin:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## urologiker

Wenn man über Wissenschaft diskutiert, muß man klar zwischen den organischen und den technischen Fachgebieten trennen. So ist der Energieerhaltungssatz nach unserer Anschauung universell richtig (Ausnahme vielleicht eine Männer-WG: hier wird in einer Form von kosmischer Anomalie die Energie beständig abgezogen...  :Zunge raus:  ), in der Medizin gibt es auch Gesetzmäßigkeiten, medizinische Forschung ermittelt in den allermeisten Fällen jedoch nur Signifikanzen - oder: etwas funktioniert besser/ist wahrscheinlicher.
Und wissenschaftliche Theoreme/Hypothesen würde man nie an _einem_ Beispiel falsifizieren/verifizieren. 
Hier muß man scharf trennen - und man kann das Thema natürlich noch auswalzen bis zum geht nicht mehr...

----------


## Smurf

> Man, selfhealer, ich möchte ihr Geschwätz nur einmal (mehr Gelegenheit gäbe es wahrscheinlich auch nicht) in einem Hochsicherheitslabor in der Gegenwart einer offenen Petrischale mit Ebola-, Hanta-, Marburg-, oder Lassaviren hören.

  :laughter10:

----------

